# TIPS ARE GREAT.



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-driver-tag-program-tag-youre-it.11008/

Moderators, just this once.. sorry for the repost.. but I gotta, they need a refresher.


----------

